# Locomotive graveyard



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I've already invested in the Bachmann e-z track and now realize it's limitations. My layout is going to be freelanced, and I ran across some videos on youtube showing real life train graveyards. For some reason seeing those old retired and broke down locos fascinates me, so I thought at some point when funds allow I would pick up some "junk" locos on ebay and attempt to weather them and build sidings to house my graveyard. Any thoughts? Am I crazy lol?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I don't think I've ever seen any type of maintenance facility that doesn't have a source of spare parts off their derelicts.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are some idea generators.....

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...mage&fr=yfp-t-701-s&va=locomotive+scrap+yards


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

sstlaure, those are great, thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

More inspiration ...

Neat story ... the "Lacroix locomotives", rotting away (slowly), deep, deep in the woods of northern Maine ... old logging steamers ...

http://www.maine.gov/doc/parks/programs/history/allagash/rr.htm

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=28135&postcount=5

TJ


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Those are great! You guys are giving me some excellent ideas thanks!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Santa signed us up for a years worth for Trains Magazine since it was only 25 bucks :thumbsup:
In February's issue there is a modern engine junk yard. It was a really cool article with great photos. The article was Welcome to Larry Land:laugh: There are no online pics to post though.
http://trn.trains.com/sitecore/content/Magazine Issues/2012/February 2012.aspx


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great idea. I might have a Model Power Steam Engine or two that would as junk. Cost to repair the wheel contacts is a little to high for a repair


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Carl- a barter of some type perhaps?


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Xnats- thanks for the info! Might have to get myself a copy.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Bachman makes a lot of locos that should be in that junk yard, they have a few newer ones that run great, but on ebay you can sure find all the junkers you'll need, 90% of em belong to bachman to. I do have a 2-8-0 that is a super runner, 4 of em are in my roster, also the 4-6-0 is great. The GP-38 should be in the junk yard if it's diesils you want.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've got 2 Bachmann diesels engines and one switcher. The switcher and one diesel run great, but the other is loud and stutters a bit (and its new). I bought a Kato RDC, and wow! That thing runs smooth and steady and quieter. I'm learning lol!


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Kato, and Atlas locomotives. Life Like revamped their stuff and all of the newer stuff runs very well also. I have a bunch of Life Like stuff.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

flyvemaskin said:


> Bachman makes a lot of locos that should be in that junk yard, they have a few newer ones that run great, but on ebay you can sure find all the junkers you'll need, 90% of em belong to bachman to. I do have a 2-8-0 that is a super runner, 4 of em are in my roster, also the 4-6-0 is great. The GP-38 should be in the junk yard if it's diesils you want.


You're right. A lot of what Bachmann offers really belongs in the scrapyard. But at the same time THERE ARE good ones too. 



flyvemaskin said:


> You can't go wrong with Kato, and Atlas locomotives. Life Like revamped their stuff and all of the newer stuff runs very well also.


I agree. Kato and Atlas or Trainman (both have the same type motor and drivetrain) are top runners. But don't forget about Athearn Genises, Bachmann Spectrum and Proto as well. All of these are all top models as well

My best advise to all of those who are new to this wonderful hobby, is that the most important thing you can do before you buy is RESEARCH. As Fly has said, you would not believe the amount of junk that is being sold as fine quality. So many modelers (myself included) have been taken in when we first began in model railroading and have wasted a ton of money on pure junk as a result. There's nothing like an empty wallet and trains that don't work to learn from. 

Research the product and ask experienced modelers for their opinion about it. Remember, as sad as it is, along with good honest merchants, there are those merchants that will tell you anything to make that sale. This is why education about the hobby merchandise is so vital. Don't become another negative statistic. 

Routerman


----------

